# Old Eyes need Laser



## themountainman (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm new to hgf. The election and economy has me more than a little spooked. I got a ccw permit and a new Taurus Millinum Pro 145. Felt my lack of physical ability to run, I better have something to fight with. The Taurus is a hand full with 230gr but if I have to use it I won't notice. My problem is I can barely make out the Hinie sights with my glasses off and barely make out the target with my glasses on. I need some help with a compact laser for the rail. I'm not dumb enough to believe I'm a marksman, but I have confidence with the correct laser I could defend myself. Thanks for your time to my problem.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

themountainman said:


> I'm new to hgf. The election and economy has me more than a little spooked. I got a ccw permit and a new Taurus Millinum Pro 145. Felt my lack of physical ability to run, I better have something to fight with. The Taurus is a hand full with 230gr but if I have to use it I won't notice. My problem is I can barely make out the Hinie sights with my glasses off and barely make out the target with my glasses on. I need some help with a compact laser for the rail. I'm not dumb enough to believe I'm a marksman, but I have confidence with the correct laser I could defend myself. Thanks for your time to my problem.


I understand your problem. I'm blind in one eye and can't see out of the other. At 68 I don't run to fast either.

Haven't tried a Laser yet. Too much of a tight wad. I have switched the front sight of my M&P to a red Fibre Optic type and realy like it. It jumps right out at me in strong light and is as good as standard in darker conditions. Might go to a Night site but as indicated I am a tight wad.

I simply don't attempt to focus on and line up front, rear and target anymore except when using sandbags to set sights or run accuracy checks. Even then I have to squint and focus best I can on one at a time with the sights being blurry. Using that approach I can still on occasion get sub 1" groups at 15 yds.

I have found that the front sight is the important item when shooting combat mode, even at 15 or 20 yards. At 5 yards sights are not necessary for mansize targets.

I feel if I can tell the target is a valid aiming point at night I can point and hit at distances required within my house.

That doesn't help you select a laser but thought it might give you some food for thought.

Stay safe. :mrgreen:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Check into a different kind of laser... Lasiks. Get your eyes fixed and you won't have to worry about it. hehehe

If that's too expensive, Laser Max makes some good compact lasers.

Zhur


----------



## themountainman (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks I'll try practicing TOF tactics. Meanwhile I think I'll check out Laser Max. These progressive lens perscriptions bite.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't know anything about Taurus guns, but Crimson Trace makes a very good product for most guns that have removeable grips, and a few polymer frame models (Glock and XD, for sure). Also, as mentioned, is the LaserMax, which replaces the guide rod, and can probably be found for more polymer models.

I feel your pain on the progressive lenses and the sighting dilemma. I, personally, use weak reading glasses that allow me to focus clearly on the front sight, and just let the target be fuzzy. Out of doors, I can usually hit pie plates at 25 yards, this way, and can shoot fairly decent groups at 15 yards and under, if I stick one of those orange dots on the bulls eye. Indoors, with poor lighting, is considerably worse.

I have Crimson Trace Lasergrips on a S&W snubbie that work great, and also on a Kahr K-9, but I always do most of my practice without the laser, on the assumption that it will fail when I need it most. It's probably better to practice all you can, learning to deal with your vision deficiencies, than to be completely at the mercy of a battery powered gadget that you may forget to check the battery on.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Check into a different kind of laser... Lasiks. Get your eyes fixed and you won't have to worry about it. hehehe
> 
> Zhur


The Lasik won't work, at least mine didn't. Had mine done in 2005. Left eye for near, right eye for far. Problem is, with the arms extended in the firing position, sights are in the transition area between near and far. Until I learned how to adapt to that, I either had blurry sights or a blurry target. Still have one or the other, but have learned how to shoot at defensive range (inside 15 yds) pretty well (found a Remington 870 with short barrel and no choke works well, and I never miss.:anim_lol


----------



## themountainman (Oct 7, 2008)

I know I'm over weight but That 870 might be a little hard to slip in a belley band holster. Don't think I'd need a CCP.:anim_lol:


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Lasersight options*

I checked the LaserMax site and found that they did not list a guide rod laser for your weapon. I use the LMS-1441 in my duty Beretta 96 with the S. O. Narcotics Unit. I am not a fan of the bolt on laser sights as they do not conceal as well as the one I use and holsters that accomodate them are almost impossible to find for concealment. I find the pulsing red laser produced by the guiderod unit to draw the eye very quickly and provide an excellent intimidation factor to the perp. I wear contacts and am diabetic so I am not a candidate for Lasik, I checked. At 54 I am where I am and have to live with it to the best of my ability. I do okay with the Beretta 96 and continue to shoot possibles every time I qualify. Fair amount of weekly indoor range time contributes to that. Good luck on your search for a compatible laser sight. If you can discern the laser dot, you will benefit from its rapid aquisition and recovery between shots.


----------



## themountainman (Oct 7, 2008)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> I checked the LaserMax site and found that they did not list a guide rod laser for your weapon. I use the LMS-1441 in my duty Beretta 96 with the S. O. Narcotics Unit. I am not a fan of the bolt on laser sights as they do not conceal as well as the one I use and holsters that accomodate them are almost impossible to find for concealment. I find the pulsing red laser produced by the guiderod unit to draw the eye very quickly and provide an excellent intimidation factor to the perp. I wear contacts and am diabetic so I am not a candidate for Lasik, I checked. At 54 I am where I am and have to live with it to the best of my ability. I do okay with the Beretta 96 and continue to shoot possibles every time I qualify. Fair amount of weekly indoor range time contributes to that. Good luck on your search for a compatible laser sight. If you can discern the laser dot, you will benefit from its rapid aquisition and recovery between shots.


Thanks Scratch. There's a gun show in K'ville this wkend I'll check out the pulsing Laser max on the p rail. Holstering won't be a real problem with a laser cause I'll carry it in the zipper pocket of my Liberty overalls. It's like a pouch of chew or maybe a wad of one dollar bills. Practicing today seemed to help some. Geting the 2 dot vert picture vs 3 dot horiz takes some getting used to. Thanks.


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

I have done a lot of research on the lasergrips because I have a Glock 17 and was thinking about getting a laser site for it. Crimson Grips is the product that has caught my eye the most and have seen some demos on Personal Defense TV with them and have been impressed with the results.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

crimson trace grips sound like what ur after, they dont take up space on the rail so you dont have to find a special holster for that big bulky laser on the front. the crimson trace grips are great i had them on my pt145 and i loved them, my dad has them on his taurus ultralight .38sp 

look into them and i promise u will not be disapointed 

knox


----------

